

A rendering of Lumia 800 and its icons made in pure CSS3 - TjRus
http://tjrus.com/lumia/
Lumia 800 and its icons made in pure CSS3. No images, no base64, no SVG, no canvas, just a lot of CSS3 and a little bit of Javascript (with jQuery, of course).<p>Viewed best with the latest versions of Safari and Chrome in Mac OS X.
======
aroman
This title is extremely misleading. It is absolutely not made in "pure CSS3".
It's very much heavily javascript based:
[https://github.com/TjRus/Lumia.js/tree/master/js](https://github.com/TjRus/Lumia.js/tree/master/js)

You should really refer to it as you did in your readme as "imageless".

That said, this is really quite cool. Nice job.

~~~
TjRus
I'm not saying that whole Lumia with inretaction done with pure CSS3.
Rendering (!) of Lumia and it's icons made in pure CSS (as I write in the
title), interactions and few other things - with the help of JS.

~~~
dylz
It's still somewhat misleading. Like things like css3 transitions and page
states maybe using :target or hash to keep state for "is phone on" and stuff,
vs just using jQuery.

------
forgottenpaswrd
So what?

There is not secret to rendering Windows 8 icons.

The secret is rendering it on real time, more than 60 times per second, on
limited hardware.

